# I'm getting The ITCH LOL!



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Got my taters planted around a 120 seeds planted. Onions been in the ground since DEC.
Now I'm pulling weeds out of the main garden. Who said weeds don't grow in the winter?
Can't wait for some Farm Fresh Homegrown maters. I'll be adding some chicken & quail poop & tilling it all together. Still not sure of when I'll plant. Calling for 35 tonight. Too cold for sure.
Meadow, The Bob's aren't laying yet but I have some yardbirds in the bater if anyone needs some birds. There red birds & lay big brown eggs.
Well, I'm headed out to play in the dirt. Later!!
Correction 32 wed night.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Rubberback said:


> Got my taters planted around a 120 seeds planted. Onions been in the ground since DEC.
> Now I'm pulling weeds out of the main garden. Who said weeds don't grow in the winter?
> Can't wait for some Farm Fresh Homegrown maters. I'll be adding some chicken & quail poop & tilling it all together. Still not sure of when I'll plant. Calling for 35 tonight. Too cold for sure.
> Meadow, The Bob's aren't laying yet but I have some yardbirds in the bater if anyone needs some birds. There red birds & lay big brown eggs.
> ...


Look on the bright side, highs in the 70's this weekend. I have to look that way, got everything planted.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Looking at 31 here tomorrow night. 


Looking forward to those quail RB...and might take some of those yardbirds off your hands also if you still have any when I come.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> Looking at 31 here tomorrow night.
> 
> Looking forward to those quail RB...and might take some of those yardbirds off your hands also if you still have any when I come.


Ok bud! I'll let ya know. I'm gonna wait awhile to plant. Last year that freeze in April hurt my tomatoes. Heck, I ain't got the garden ready anyway.
I really need a greenhouse. Maybe Ranch will lend me some money. LOL!


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

LOL!!! Ranch has been spending money 'hand-over-fist' as it is... Dang near everything has gone up the last couple of years... fertilizer/amendments, dirt, etc. Seeds alone ran over $100 for this spring, up about 35% from a year ago. Don't even get me started on the price of the bull panels I just bought (GRRRRR!!!!). The only way I can justify it is to say that we are pretty much self-sufficient at this point.

On the plus side for you though, the cost of the greenhouse has actually gone down if your really interested...


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

w_r_ranch said:


> LOL!!! Ranch has been spending money 'hand-over-fist' as it is... Dang near everything has gone up the last couple of years... fertilizer/amendments, dirt, etc. Seeds alone ran over $100 for this spring, up about 35% from a year ago. Don't even get me started on the price of the bull panels I just bought (GRRRRR!!!!). The only way I can justify it is to say that we are pretty much self-sufficient at this point.
> 
> On the plus side for you though, the cost of the greenhouse has actually gone down if your really interested...


I think if the stupid people would quit buying $6.00 for a single tomato plant and $30 for a 40 lb of fertilizer, the prices would eventually come down to a resonable state.. That's just 2 of many things i see overpriced. Don't get me started on 50/50 mixture antifeeze and crawfish prices before easter. People got way more money than sense in some cases. Thanks for letting me rant.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

w_r_ranch said:


> LOL!!! Ranch has been spending money 'hand-over-fist' as it is... Dang near everything has gone up the last couple of years... fertilizer/amendments, dirt, etc. Seeds alone ran over $100 for this spring, up about 35% from a year ago. Don't even get me started on the price of the bull panels I just bought (GRRRRR!!!!). The only way I can justify it is to say that we are pretty much self-sufficient at this point.
> 
> On the plus side for you though, the cost of the greenhouse has actually gone down if your really interested...


I hear you. I know you have one. I'll get one. I'm really interested but I'm like you I keep buying & buying. I've got about 5 quail pens & 3 chicken coops. I built them but the materials aren't cheap. The chicken coops are big around 300sq ft. & the quail pens are twice that size.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Rubberback said:


> I hear you. I know you have one. I'll get one. I'm really interested but I'm like you I keep buying & buying. I've got about 5 quail pens & 3 chicken coops. I built them but the materials aren't cheap. The chicken coops are big around 300sq ft. & the quail pens are twice that size.


Ingenious use of PVC, at least i assume it is pvc.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

chumy said:


> Ingenious use of PVC, at least i assume it is pvc.


It is. I'll probably build my greenhouse like that but not that big. That flight pen is 12x46. It was very expensive. 
I' m to busy now hatching birds & getting my gardens going. Got the weeds out now I need to add the poop & till. Then hook all the irrigation up. Then plant when the weather turns for good.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

w_r_ranch said:


> ....The only way I can justify it is to say that we are pretty much self-sufficient at this point.
> 
> ...


 Justification enough!! Every year I think about the greenhouse and chick en house...but never seem to get around to building them.

This year I've just made the time...and fixing up an old milking stall for a chicken house. Going to be pretty nice for the birds...not much to look at but very functional.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm with you, chickens are next. I'm just have to get all the stone work around here done as Mrs. Ranch said I need to start finishing what I already have started... LOL!!! In the meantime, I'll just continue 'trading' produce for eggs & chickens.

That is one he77 of a setup Rubberback!!! Now I will be thinking about coops all night!!!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

w_r_ranch said:


> I'm with you, chickens are next. I'm just have to get all the stone work around here done as Mrs. Ranch said I need to start finishing what I already have started... LOL!!! In the meantime, I'll just continue 'trading' produce for eggs & chickens.
> 
> That is one he77 of a setup Rubberback!!! Now I will be thinking about coops all night!!!


I hear ya!Get your wallet out! They gotta have a fort knoxs place to stay other wise the predators will eat them. The eggs are tastey. I sell mine & eat the rest. Chickens love veggies. Since you already have veggies it will only offset the feed bill. Here's one of my chicken coops.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> Justification enough!! Every year I think about the greenhouse and chick en house...but never seem to get around to building them.
> 
> This year I've just made the time...and fixing up an old milking stall for a chicken house. Going to be pretty nice for the birds...not much to look at but very functional.


AS long as the birds are protected & have a lot of space you'll be fine.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

My first coop. My last name is Hooper. Its called Hoops Coop. I only build three sided coops now.
Don't use chicken wire. I have since put hot wire on this coop. Chicken wire is used to keep chickens in but won't keep predators out. I fixed this immediately.I have hot wire around this coop & beefed up the wire etc.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Rubberback said:


> My first coop. My last name is Hooper. Its called Hoops Coop. I only build three sided coops now.
> Don't use chicken wire. I have since put hot wire on this coop. Chicken wire is used to keep chickens in but won't keep predators out. I fixed this immediately.I have hot wire around this coop & beefed up the wire etc.


nice re-use of old boards


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

*coops, chicks, and quail*

Im so impressed! Good work guys!
My wife drew the line at chickensâ€¦â€¦.she put her foot down.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Mikeyhunts said:


> Im so impressed! Good work guys!
> My wife drew the line at chickensâ€¦â€¦.she put her foot down.


 I doubt I'll ever live without chickens. I quit watching TV I now watch chicken TV. Plus, I haven't bought eggs in years. 
I have one chicken I named muchie she jumps up in my golf cart every evening & we ride around & drink beer. She loves a little beer. No, I don't get her drunk.
Chickens, make good pets & give you eggs, eat bugs, & great compost for the garden.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

chumy said:


> nice re-use of old boards


This is a vintage coop. My grandfathers caretakers. I moved it & remodeled it. I used an old fence for the sides. Here's the inside.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Rubberback said:


> This is a vintage coop. My grandfathers caretakers. I moved it & remodeled it. I used an old fence for the sides. Here's the inside.


That rooster is ready to kick arse


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

chumy said:


> That rooster is ready to kick arse


That was Freddy. I made chicken & dumplings out of his arse. He tried to attack me one day. I now have two great roos. One has spurs that are atleast 2 inches & very pointy. He's a bad boy. Great with the girls & people . I had three roos but the roo just mentioned hammered the other roo. I saw the roo going over towards him & thought to myself what an idiot sure enough that roo whipped his arse. LOL! I feel sorry for a predator messing with his lady's. 
He's a good guy though he will let me pick the girls up with no problem.


----------

